# Canon Rebel T3



## FranksPhotography956 (Sep 4, 2012)

I just bought myself a canon rebel t3 and I was wondering what settings do I need so that my pics can come out so amazing....

Mostly I'll be shooting cars & trucks and sometimes people...

Here are some pics that I took


----------



## FranksPhotography956 (Sep 4, 2012)

Anybody wanna give me some tips.


----------



## Archer (Sep 4, 2012)

Patience is a virtue  Someone will be along to give you a hard time...I mean some tips. Prepare yourself 

From a non-camera settings view, look for a better background and better lighting (bright sunshine is tough).


----------



## KmH (Sep 4, 2012)

Tip - Read you camera's users manual from cover to cover - rinse, repeat as often as needed to figure out how the tool works.

Its about the light you use more so than the camera settings. Plus, the camera settings needed depend on the light and on the artistic goals of the photographer.

So, no. Without some fairly specific technical and artistic intent information from you, no one can tell you what settings to use to make amazing photos.

Light Science and Magic, Fourth Edition: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting

Digital Photography Tutorials


----------



## FranksPhotography956 (Sep 4, 2012)

Well a friend of my brother to me to manual focus/tv/landscape/raw file.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 4, 2012)

Your brother's friend sounds like he knows less than you do. 
First understand that vehicle photography is incredibly complicated and often includes an extensive setup of flashes and lighting. It LOOKS like it's just a shot of a car on the road-it's not. 

We can't tell you settings because they are dependent upon a multitude of things:
The main thing being light. The 3 settings that create exposure all control light and how it makes the image as well as something creative in the image. The light in every situation is different. Exposure is made by taking a measurement of that light and using the appropriate settings to balance it so that your image is not too dark or too light. 
Then comes what you are aiming for in terms of how the final image will look. Each of those three things controls something in how the images look besides how biright or dakr.  PLUS the light controls how the final image will look: do you want a dark moody image? Do you want a bright sun lit image? Do you want to see tail lights, etc? 
Those three settings I keep talking about control how much will or won't be in focus, if you will see motion blur in the image or if you will have a grainy, gritty look to the image. All things that change how you expose any one image. 

Raw files are not image files and you must have a raw processing software AND know how to process a raw file before it will be anything remotely useful. If you don't have a raw software you won't even be able to see your images. If you don't know how to process a raw file in your software you might as well shoot in jpeg until you can learn how to do it. 

Keith's signature up above there has some great information to start out with. HERE Is a bunch of tutorials that will introduce you to those settings and how to use them. Start with the first one and keep going.


----------



## FranksPhotography956 (Sep 4, 2012)

Will photoshop help me with raw


----------



## otherprof (Sep 4, 2012)

f11 @ 1/250th of a second, ISO 200.   Sorry, I couldn't stop myself.


----------



## FranksPhotography956 (Sep 4, 2012)

Manual/ISO 100/shutter speed 1/125


----------



## FranksPhotography956 (Sep 4, 2012)

Sorry for me been dumb at this but Im use to the point and shoot cameras and now that I'm moving forward I want to learn....

For example like the pics that I took of my friend car I know the sun was in the way but what settings would u guys have recommend me.


----------



## KmH (Sep 4, 2012)

Let the ISO float (auto), aperture priority at f/5.6, shutter speed set to zero the meter, AF-S, 5500°, partial metering.

The middle of the day in Alamo, TX  during summer produces about the worst light one can use to make photographs.

Backgrounds are also an important consideration.


----------



## FranksPhotography956 (Sep 4, 2012)

KmH said:


> Let the ISO float (auto), aperture priority at f/5.6, shutter speed set to zero the meter, AF-S, 5500°, partial metering.
> 
> The middle of the day in Alamo, TX  during summer produces about the worst light one can use to make photographs.
> 
> Backgrounds are also an important consideration.


In shutter speed if I put it on zero it will take forever to take the shoots...


----------



## rokvi (Sep 4, 2012)

FranksPhotography956 said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Let the ISO float (auto), aperture priority at f/5.6, shutter speed set to zero the meter, AF-S, 5500°, partial metering.
> ...



Not the shutter "speed" KmH is talking about your meter on your camera. By zeroing your meter you look at the little scale under shutter speed and aperture and make sure the little marker is in the middle. You adjust that by adjusting your shutter speed so that it lines up in the middle, which means that your exposure should be correct.

Hope that helps.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 4, 2012)

Read. The. Tutorials.


----------

